# Best Paste Wax



## MarcA78 (Oct 28, 2008)

Dowe said:


> thank you for your response. i have a PC -- can you recommend a product?
> 
> Thanks again!


I've been using the KB method a lot lately, and I've been really happy with the results. Get yourself some M105 and M205. If you're using a PC, this really is the way to go. Seems to give you most of the benefits of an orbital polish with less of the risk.


----------



## k1200rsvt (Mar 30, 2009)

MarcA78 said:


> I wouldn't touch Turtle Wax with a ten foot poll.


I had a gallon of wash Turtle Wax Ice Wash from Costco in the garage so I used it. Is there a big difference between something like that and a higher end wash? Lubrication? Something else?

What is a good polish if you are going to do it by hand? Also, I am a bit confused reading the descriptions on AG...Is Wolfgang Paintwork Polish Enhancer a polish, a glaze or a combination of the two?


----------



## MarcA78 (Oct 28, 2008)

k1200rsvt said:


> I had a gallon of wash Turtle Wax Ice Wash from Costco in the garage so I used it. Is there a big difference between something like that and a higher end wash? Lubrication? Something else?
> 
> What is a good polish if you are going to do it by hand? Also, I am a bit confused reading the descriptions on AG...Is Wolfgang Paintwork Polish Enhancer a polish, a glaze or a combination of the two?


I'm not sure about the ice wash. Never used it. Honestly, a good shampoo will not cost you much more than a crap one. I prefer Zaino or ONR...depends on the circumstances.

You may want to consider Zaino if you are going to hand apply. Their polishes are made specifically to be hand applied.

Wolfgang Paintwork Polish Enhancer is basically a paint cleaner. It is not a polish, and it contains no abrasives. Personally, I would just get the P21S Paint Cleaning Lotion. I think it's the Bee's Knees.


----------



## 335i Driver (Nov 29, 2006)

MarcA78 said:


> I wouldn't touch Turtle Wax with a ten foot poll.
> 
> Here's the combo I like for black (non-metallic) cars:
> 
> ...


I wouldn't either when it comes to polishes and sealants, but I haven't found any difference when it comes to soaps just as long as you use one made for washing cars. The polish is going to take off anything left on the car anyway.

Now if you use a no rinse soap that's a different story since there's only a few products available and they're all pretty expensive, but are very concentrated. I've been using the DP no rinse with pretty good results.

I kinda laugh though every time I see someone ask, "what polish should I use". Every time there's as many answers as people that post. Go the the websites autogeek.com, detailedimage.com, properautocare.com, pakshak.com, etc., read the product info and reviews and make a decision based on what tools you have, how much time you have to spend on car care and what you want to accomplish (look vs protection, etc).


----------



## Kgolf31 (Sep 25, 2008)

dboy11 said:


> If you order this thew autogeek...I would go with
> 
> glaze...Poorboys white diamond
> sealant.... wolfgangs
> ...


I love without a doubt Wolfgang 3.0 Paint Sealant. Hands down the best sealant I have touched.......

OP: I'm detailing a Black G35 right now. It should be done by friday, so expect it being up then.

It's going to have CG Ez-Creme Glaze, Wolfgang 3.0 Paint Sealant, and Dod Juice Hard Candy on it. Just wait and I will get you to buy all of those 3 products


----------



## Dowe (Dec 1, 2008)

Kgolf31 said:


> I love without a doubt Wolfgang 3.0 Paint Sealant. Hands down the best sealant I have touched.......
> 
> OP: I'm detailing a Black G35 right now. It should be done by friday, so expect it being up then.
> 
> It's going to have CG Ez-Creme Glaze, Wolfgang 3.0 Paint Sealant, and Dod Juice Hard Candy on it. Just wait and I will get you to buy all of those 3 products


post the pix!


----------



## Dowe (Dec 1, 2008)

MarcA78 said:


> I've been using the KB method a lot lately, and I've been really happy with the results. Get yourself some M105 and M205. If you're using a PC, this really is the way to go. Seems to give you most of the benefits of an orbital polish with less of the risk.


problem is, my 535i is a later 2008 with very few swirls, and tbh, i really don't think now's the time to start removing clear (though maybe in a year or so -- i'm very meticulous with it!). that's why i've been reticent to try the kb method.


----------



## Kgolf31 (Sep 25, 2008)

Dowe said:


> post the pix!


Come tomorrow evening


----------



## MarcA78 (Oct 28, 2008)

Dowe said:


> problem is, my 535i is a later 2008 with very few swirls, and tbh, i really don't think now's the time to start removing clear (though maybe in a year or so -- i'm very meticulous with it!). that's why i've been reticent to try the kb method.


If that is the case, I really think you will be happy with Zaino.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Dowe said:


> problem is, my 535i is a later 2008 with very few swirls, and tbh, i really don't think now's the time to start removing clear (though maybe in a year or so -- i'm very meticulous with it!). that's why i've been reticent to try the kb method.


Polishing is not always removing clear...and all the years that I have detailed cars...I yet to go threw the clear...even on my cars and I'd bet mine are machine polished more than most cars on the road...all that said if you haven't clayed the car in a year your due, and polish would be in order...yes even on your 08 and no matter how good you've taken care of it...a little test to prove this ....on the top of the back bumper...and trunk lid...clean those off real good..then take a plastic sandwich baggie...put that on your hand and palm side down...run that over the surface...feel anything??? that's what the clay is going to take off that is glued the surface...then once that's removed polishing would bring back the new paint luster...these are just my ideas on new car detailing..and I have a couple of years at it


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

MarcA78 said:


> I've been using the KB method a lot lately, and I've been really happy with the results. Get yourself some M105 and M205. If you're using a PC, this really is the way to go. Seems to give you most of the benefits of an orbital polish with less of the risk.


Marc...I looked at that thread...the car that he used was red...the pigmentation in red fads very easy...common flaw...it also comes back to life very easy and the results are always very dramatic...I have some pics from a red 90's Trooper single stage paint that look like I repainted it...for some cars the wool pad is very useful but for cutting but for most cars its extreme


----------



## MarcA78 (Oct 28, 2008)

dboy11 said:


> Marc...I looked at that thread...the car that he used was red...the pigmentation in red fads very easy...common flaw...it also comes back to life very easy and the results are always very dramatic...I have some pics from a red 90's Trooper single stage paint that look like I repainted it...for some cars the wool pad is very useful but for cutting but for most cars its extreme


Was he using a wool pad? I didn't catch that.

I guess I should read the whole thread before I link to it. I totally agree about the wool threads. I RARELY use anything tougher than an Orange foam pad.


----------



## MarcA78 (Oct 28, 2008)

dboy11 said:


> Polishing is not always removing clear...and all the years that I have detailed cars...I yet to go threw the clear...even on my cars and I'd bet mine are machine polished more than most cars on the road...all that said if you haven't clayed the car in a year your due, and polish would be in order...yes even on your 08 and no matter how good you've taken care of it...a little test to prove this ....on the top of the back bumper...and trunk lid...clean those off real good..then take a plastic sandwich baggie...put that on your hand and palm side down...run that over the surface...feel anything??? that's what the clay is going to take off that is glued the surface...then once that's removed polishing would bring back the new paint luster...these are just my ideas on new car detailing..and I have a couple of years at it


Sage words, as always.


----------



## k1200rsvt (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks dboy and Marc for the advice.


----------



## Dowe (Dec 1, 2008)

k1200rsvt said:


> Thanks dboy and Marc for the advice.


+ 1:thumbup:


----------

